# Recovered from DP 100% right now (You can do it bruh!)



## mjones (Mar 26, 2016)

Won't make it long since I typed out this whole thing then it got deleted so screw it I'll start again.

It all started out in a shitty weather day where I woke up and I was like I have to go to a wrestling tournament. Not to wrestle but observe and write down some crap. But I was like screw it lemme go to sleep. Next morning I woke up played some garys mod the usual and then I was like let me go to the gym (biggest regret of my life) and I went to do some deadlifts (even worst mistake) and I saw my russian friend. I was like AYE COMRADE!!! I spotted that weak son of a bitch for a few reps on his bench and went to do some upright rows. Boom out of fucking no where dude I started to get dizzy, but this is the usual I've always had in gyms like when I do heavy weight I got dizzy so does everyone who lifts. It was the usual symptoms I had it and I freak out as usual like holding my head and walking around to get the feeling to go away. I've always experienced this but this time it wasn't going away....then I started to shake very badly and my vision turned weird and it turned into some dream like state and it felt like my arms weren't attached to my body. I was like what the fuck is happening, I went to my russian comrade and he told me that it was because of lack of sleep and me being back in the gym (I took a few months break due to wrestling season). I also had a preworkout scoop so caffeine + months of no sleep all adding up cause I had to wake up at like 5 AM for tournaments + lifting heavy = bad mix. I was like lemme do some rows then boom I still can't do that shit. I was freaking the fuck out,, like I was in that mode which I always experience the dizziness but it goes away but imagine it lasting for hours....yeah that was the case. I went and left the gym and I was driving back home. I was looking outside and I was like holy fuck this doesn't look normal. Please note I didn't know, but I was having a very bad PANIC ATTACK out of the bloom. I've had a panic attack before 2 weeks prior in a tournament out of no where I started to think what if this was all a dream you know negative thoughts but that lasted only for like 5 minutes at most. Now I've had panic attacks before and it's happened for a while now but they've been minimal and it usually passed through with ease. truth is I've experienced DP for a while I think but only for like 5 minute periods since that dream state is something I've always had when I had panic attacks but only lasted for few minutes at most.

I go home, go on my laptop play video games and I was too scared to leave my laptop. I was like I'm fine what the fuck is happening anyways, I wake up next morning last time I had a full rest (I've been having full rest these past few days since DP has been going away) and I was looking outside, a very bad snow storm. I had to go and shovel the driveway, shoveled it and I was looking at my sister like she wasn't there. I was telling myself....this shit ain't normal but it wasn't bad. I went to Denny's with my family and while there I had a panic attack at Dennys before lol back at homecoming but that was a 5 minute period I always had sometimes which were a joke. Now boom out of no where I went into this deep deep dream like state, I was like holy fuck I'm going blind. I thought my DP was blindness, like I truly believed I was gonna lose my sight which is a phobia of mine since I was a little kid. I was like holy shit I"m losing my sight so I had a blown out panic attack. I freaked out and my Mom left and I called the doctors office for an appointment since I thought I was gonna die. The one I had the gym was a mild one but the one I experienced at Dennys was something I NEVER NEVER had before. Like I never went through some a bad state of panic attacks. My Mom took me to Moes and when I was ordering shit was so dreamy....nothing was real. I was like what the fuck is happening here. I went home and next morning anxiety took over me I couldn't fall asleep. I was waking up several times a night and when I woke up I was like huh I was asleep but I remember being a sleep. So it was like I was sleeping but not sleeping. Shit was weird. It was honestly the worst.....worst......worst moments of my life. I googled this shit like dream state and then I see some pot smokers saying about panic attacks and I'm like I didn't smoke weed. Then I saw the DP symptoms, dream state, question, paranoia, etc. I was like fuark got this shit. I was in probably the biggest depression I've ever been, I looked at people as a stranger I was scared to leave my bed and I honestly honestly believed everything wasn't real. It got so bad I thought life was fake and I was like nothing is real.. I had to convince myself online through other peoples facebook post of what was real since reality was fake to me but being on the computer it was like a way of getting away. I reached out to people on another forum who experienced this and I was like shit this seems like a common issue. I was in the worst period of my life, my grades dropped (my IQ wasn't affected I was scoring good on test as usual even though it felt so fake) but I wasn't doing homework, everything in my life wasn't real.

I am someone who is against suicide, and always have and thought if you committed suicide you were a coward who was selfish but I thought about suicide and I was like what is the point of living. I would never carry it out but I thought about it for a second since DP got so bad. But I wasn't suicidal I wasn't like omg I want to die. I was in such a bad zone. But out of no where I started to recover...things started to get better this week to be exact is most improvements. I started to gain some emotion back like anger, and other things. A few days ago I went through some DP over some anxiety/stress but thing is.....I experienced stress for the first time since getting DP since all emotions went away including stress/anxiety. I was like wtf is this, then I started getting angry again...like my emotions started to come back out of no where like I was getting that short tempered asshole I was back in me. Now I'm typing this like right now 100% recovered I am actually....living.

So how do I think I recovered after 1.5 months here is how I believe.

- Video games and getting pissed over competitive gaming, like kids talking a lot of shit and being butt hurt started to bring my emotions back like legit lol weird

- Getting pissed off at work, I use to be in a dream state at work and then this bitch got me so irritated at work that I almost flipped my shit

- Watching videos inspirational videos and vlogs of others (I use to avoid all human contact during DP and any games since it seemed so unreal to me)

- Having FULL rest since I've had no school, I think the biggest factor here was SLEEP. Like I was VERY VERY sleep deprived like badly but now I just took a 2 hour nap something I haven't had since DP.

So in conclusion, sleep, and "faking" it will work. The "faking" method which I was doing forcing myself actually works....it's hard but it'll work. I hope you can all solve this issue, it sucks big time. I know it and trust me. Now the biggest factor is sleep, force yourself to sleep even if you can't keep your eyes closed. Also find a triggering point to your emotions, there has to be SOMETHING that can bring you emotionally back. Something that is so great it'll bring you emotion.


----------



## Luna_ (Dec 2, 2015)

glad youre doing much better!! And sleep is very important. !!! my symptoms were always notably worse on lack of sleep


----------



## mjones (Mar 26, 2016)

Now as typing this, I am 110% recovered from this. More recovered than at this post. Like emotional attachment is pretty mcuh 100% there.


----------



## Gazzy001 (Apr 2, 2016)

I've been avoiding playing games since this all started. I really wanna play but I just can't  glad to see your doing well  there is hope


----------

